# Holidaying in the UK 11 Oct to 16 Nov 1916



## bikermick (Jan 18, 2016)

My wife and I are travelling from Australia and holidaying in the UK 11 Oct to 16 Nov 2016. We have hired a Motorhome for that period of time.
We are fans of free/wild camping having used Motorhomes in New Zealand and Tasmania, Australia.
My wife is 55 and is England born, I am 57 and Queensland, Australian born.

Mick


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum:hammer:


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi. I think we may have met on Rootschat.


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

I think you may be 100 years too late though, it's 2016 now :lol-053:

:welcome:

Rich.


----------



## Rod (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## n brown (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome to the future,fellow time -travellers ! you'll have a bit of catching up to do


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 18, 2016)

n brown said:


> Welcome to the future,fellow time -travellers ! you'll have a bit of catching up to do



Maybe it's transportation in reverse Nigel?


----------



## izwozral (Jan 18, 2016)

Welcome aboard. You should find it nice and toasty at that time of year, expect a balmy 12-15 degrees in England and Wales and a -20 in Scotland


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi my daughter is marrying an Australian this year same dynamics as you  
Where do you intend visiting ?


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 18, 2016)

Well bikermick, you have had a welcome and also a taste of English Humour, no offence meant by it ,it is just how we are, enjoy your trip, we are planning a trip to New Zealand and hiring a Motorhome there , and hope to meet like minded folks there.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 18, 2016)

autum equinox might be worthwhile visit and you can meet up with us lunatics think it cover the time you in uk and dependent on where you are inuk at the time and you get to see a uk monument stonehenge lol up close and uk druids inaction


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 18, 2016)

There not here in Sept Hippy for Equinox


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Jan 18, 2016)

Pretty good on fuel then 

It's acutally a TARDIS with the chameleon circuit stuck on motorhome. 

:bow:


----------



## bikermick (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep, I should be replying to that tread in a day or so.



antiquesam said:


> Hi. I think we may have met on Rootschat.


----------



## bikermick (Jan 19, 2016)

My wife and I spent our Oct/Nov2014 honeymoon of 2 and a bit weeks in New Zealand travelling by Motorhome.We spent about 9 days nth Island and about 9 days Sth Island. We had booked the Ferry between Islands at the same time as when we booked the flights over and Motorhome hire. 3 and a bit weeks is NOT enough, there is so much we never got to see. We had hired the Motorhome in Auckland and it was returned at Christchurch

Sth Island seemed more free camping friendly. however we never had any problems when we free camped Nth or Sth Island.

Thanks for the welcome all.:wave:



vindiboy said:


> Well bikermick, you have had a welcome and also a taste of English Humour, no offence meant by it ,it is just how we are, enjoy your trip, we are planning a trip to New Zealand and hiring a Motorhome there , and hope to meet like minded folks there.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site, hope your plans are going well.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 19, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> Well bikermick, you have had a welcome and also a taste of English Humour, no offence meant by it ,it is just how we are, enjoy your trip, we are planning a trip to New Zealand and hiring a Motorhome there , and hope to meet like minded folks there.



I did four weeks in a camper on south island last year.

]
 you may recognise the last photo as HelmsDeep? Loads of wide camping. We spent one night on the beach. I have a vid-clip but I don't know how to put a clip up.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 19, 2016)

duplicate post


----------



## izwozral (Jan 19, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> Well bikermick, you have had a welcome and also a taste of English Humour, no offence meant by it ,it is just how we are, enjoy your trip, we are planning a trip to New Zealand and hiring a Motorhome there , and hope to meet like minded folks there.



When are you going to NZ, we are going over around October for a few months. Intending to buy a MH and sell it on afterwards.


----------

